# The Lounge > The Trading Post >  2 Small Tanks For Sale  :)

## glowlightgem

i have 2 tanks for sale, only selling as i bought a big one in stead, they are both in great condition.
the first tank is 1 month old and is a pink aquastart 320, i bought in brand new for 70 pound,you have a inbuilt light,comes with a 25w heater i bought seperatly for 20 pound, which has been used once,bag of stones,underground filter, Dimensions of the Tank is 30W x 33D x 38H cm, Capacity is 28l,and comes with little SpongeBob SquarePants feature. will sell for 40 pound ono.

the second tank is a clear seal pentagon (well think thats the shape hehe)comes with black plastic hood with
a suitable bracket for fitting a fluorescent light tube (light comes with it),a condensation tray, bag of yellow gravel,small pump, bought second hand for about 40 pound but will sell for 25 pound ono

they are both in great condition, i would of kept them both if i had the room.
Ofcourse they would have to be picked up as way to heavy to send.
i live in honiton in devon.

if you want any pictures of the tanks i will be happy to send if you give me your email address.

many thanks
gem xxxxxxx

----------


## Nemo

i know someone looking for the pentagon tank, its not the one from argos is it?

----------


## glowlightgem

hi, no its not from argos,if you go to freeads on the net i have both tanks on there with photos if you want to look
cheers gem x

----------

